# You guys have inspired me. My first mod pics inside.



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought my Cruze Saturday and found this site Sunday. There were a couple of things
I didn't care for on the exterior, namely the gold emblems and chrome strip on the
trunk. This site pointed me in the right direction.

I bought some auto vinyl in matte black and bright white. I used the matte black on the
gold emblems and bright white on the chrome strip. The emblems turned out perfectly.
The chrome strip looks pretty good in white but I'm going to live with it for a week or
so. If I decide to keep it this way, I'll probably pull it off and re-do it. 

My next step will be to pull off the cruze and front plate bracket, window tint and maybe some wheels. Then I'm finished.


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in pictures...I couldn't get my phone to cooperate..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks real good. I love the white Cruze. With some nice black aftermarket rims, to match the emblems, it'll look amazing. Good stuff. 

Enjoy the website, PM me if you have any further questions regarding anything.
Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you think you will be done, but just wait. You will start wondering what else you can do this car. For me, mods have been just rolling along one after another and i blame this site for it!!!!!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I used white 3D carbon fiber vinyl on our Cruze for the rear chrome strip, I'm in you boat though, I have to redo it, I am going to redo it is 3M 1080 bubble free, it looks good, but I will never buy non 3M vinyl again. Looks good, gotta love Summit White, it's the best colour for the Cruze IMO.
Later
Steve


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been trying to decided what to do with mine since it is Imperial Blue. I think I may do it in CF Blue and see how that looks.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

:th_coolio: looking good!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Anybody know a good place online to buy some 3M vinyl..everything I see is on ebay and overseas.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

How hard was removal of the rear chrome strip? I have yet to have a look to see what I'm up against. I'm trying to decide if I want to wrap it in vinyl or plastidip it.

If you want to find vinyl locally, hit up a sign shop, or somewhere that does decals and graphics in vinyl. Ask them for some scraps, you might get what you need for free or for a couple bucks.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I've been trying to decided what to do with mine since it is Imperial Blue. I think I may do it in CF Blue and see how that looks.


Ive got the imperial blue also and I my overlays in black. Really it was because I couldnt find the right blue, but I think the black looks really good! The blue is so dark, that they blend together well.


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> How hard was removal of the rear chrome strip? I have yet to have a look to see what I'm up against. I'm trying to decide if I want to wrap it in vinyl or plastidip it.


I installed the vinyl.with the strip on the car. It took a long time to get it right.
If I decide to keep it white, I'm going to see about pulling the strip and re-doing it.


----------

